# Plants specific nutrients deficiency....



## Glouglou (Feb 21, 2006)

I propose, If enough material is out there, to have a bank of specific plants and their sensibility to certain nutrients unbalance... Bring all that together....
That can be an invaluable tool to assess problem with nutrient unbalance.

My contribution (if anybody is interested)

Elodea devellop brownish, red tips with low phosphorous

Elodea tips become transparent with low Iron/Trace

Ludwigia is sensible to Ca concentration and uptake. Devellop crinkled, distorted leaves, stop growing.


----------

